# What Animal Crossing Character Are You?



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm a sucker for little games/quizzes like these.

Based on your myers briggs personality type, what Animal Crossing character are you?

Find out here!



doggaroo said:


> If you don't know tour MBTI type, find out here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp



I'm Reese. I'm a cute sheep.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm K.K. Slider!  INTJ


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Isabelle! Yay!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 17, 2015)

If you don't know tour MBTI type, find out here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 17, 2015)

Tortimer OMG lol. That's funny.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Brewster. ISFP.

Edit: Kind of ironic because I find Pigeons creepy.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2015)

I am Brewster! ISFP ^^ Yay! I love Brewster


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Blathers, while my boyfriend is K.K. Slider.


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm K.K. Slider. Not bad.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Booker.

I was hoping Dr. Shrunk would be there. He reminds me of myself.


----------



## Campy (Apr 17, 2015)

Haha, I'm Booker. :')


----------



## eraev (Apr 17, 2015)

Blathers. INTP.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm K.K. Slider


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 17, 2015)

When I first read this post, I just read about each character and decided I was like Booker. Then I checked out the link that doggaroo posted and I took the test.I was still Booker. Kind of cool.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 17, 2015)

I got Pascal, ENFJ.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 17, 2015)

This is cute :> I'm Rover! Although, Rover hardly seems introverted to me


----------



## tae (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm INFP, which equals out to tortimer. haha


----------



## Peebers (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Able! <3


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 17, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'm Able! <3



Which sister, though?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

Im not sure but i think its Blathers


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

mabel able c: so cute


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm ISFJ, so Booker.
Interesting though: I took the quiz that doggaroo posted earlier and got...
- You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
- You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
- You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
- You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

Pretty accurate.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 17, 2015)

it looks like i am tortimer lol


----------



## MsPancake (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm the Brewster, I'd say this is pretty spot on. I wonder what the Brewster would look like if he was female


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 17, 2015)

According to the results, I'm Brewster (the artist).

- - - Post Merge - - -

My more detailed results are:
•You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
•You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
•You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
•You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 17, 2015)

K.K. Slider


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 17, 2015)

Where's the actual quiz? I don't get it.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

I tried taking the test but I'm young so I feel like half the questions don't even relate to me haha


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm K.K Slider. But curious... what would Lyle be?


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Mable! ^.^


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

im brewster; isfp
pretty accurate if i would say so myself!


----------



## AndrewJohn (Apr 18, 2015)

INTJ pride!

Feels good to be a K.K. Slider.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Apr 18, 2015)

Brewster it is.


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 18, 2015)

I got Pascal! ENFJ! I knew my type beforehand from my psychology classes! I did the original test that was like 200+ questions and it sucked haha


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 18, 2015)

K.K INTJ
I took this a few years ago! The test is pretty accurate with other characters on shows and whatnot. I end up having a lot in common with the way they think or how they react to things.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm INFJ:


You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%).
You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%).
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%).
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%).

That leaves me with Rover on that picture. Seems a bit strange to put Rover under an introverted category.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I got KK Slider


----------



## sizzles (Apr 18, 2015)

K.K Slider!  I'm definitely INTJ


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2015)

I got Rover!! So me  love this


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2015)

INTJ KK Slider


----------



## mdchan (Apr 18, 2015)

INFJ, so...Rover.

I also agree with everyone else saying that it's strange to find Rover in an "introvert" category.  Then again, he's traveling by himself, and just because someone is introverted doesn't mean they won't talk to others.


----------

